# Slingshot Of The Month - July 2013 - Discussion



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

What a bunch of stunning beauties !!! congrats to all great craftsman.. awesome work guys !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Boy are there a lot of good ones!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Every month the decision gets harder and harder!! Many great craftsmen here!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Merged the posts and created this thread for discussion of the July 2013 Slingshot Of The Month Nominations.


----------

